# Banned from a site because I use AOL



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

I just tried to visit a site that I had been to a couple of times and I got a message that I was banned.

The reason is because I use AOL and "AOL shares IP addresses and they are constantly abused by spammers to attack the website."

I don't even know what this means and what can I do?


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Install a different web browser program on your computer to surf and enter the site you're talking about. Opera is an example.

RF


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The browser isnt the issue. Its AOL. This site doesnt like AOL policy so its decided to block all users.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

You also could try an anonymous surfing program.

RF


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

What is address of the site that banned you? I'd like to examine the code.

Some other possible solutions:

You might try Googling the site address and view the "cache" of the site (try this first)

You might try using city library or friend's computer to view site (non AOL service)

Someone could capture site and send it to you as a pdf for example

RF


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

Rocky Fields said:


> What is address of the site that banned you? I'd like to examine the code.


What are you looking for? There is probably nothing in the code that would provide any indication of how it is IP blocking.

His best bet is probably a proxy. 

I've been able to use Google as a proxy before by using their translator to translate the page from whatever language (it doesn't matter) into English. Google will fetch all the pages for you and translate them. It doesn't matter if the pages are already in English.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone who even THINKS about using AOL, should be banned from the computer, all together!! That being said, you could probably access the website(s) you need by using an 'anonymous surfing program' as 'Rocky Fields' suggested. That should be a nice, temp. soultion...some one else may have a better idea. Hope this helps!!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I sure agree with you on that one PC.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> You also could try an anonymous surfing program.
> 
> RF



Good luck with that. I decided I would give one a try and purchased GhostSurf.

What a nightmare. It seemed to fight with my anti-virus program or SOMETHING and I finally got so frustrated with it I uninstalled it. Immediately my computer gained speed and friendly usability again.

Updating Windows was a nightmare and I had one update that never would install until after I had uninstalled GhostSurf.

Anyone have recommendations for one that works well?


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

use a proxy


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

use something other than aol
that would solve alot of problems LOL


----------

